# only 2 fans showing up in GPU-Z while there are 3



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2019)

I just got a MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio , it has 3 fans but I only see 2 in the sensor tab.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2019)

NVIDIA's driver supports monitoring two fans on Turing, the third fan is either not monitored at all, or can only be monitored with vendor-specific software.

Do you see the third fan in Afterburner?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Do you see the third fan in Afterburner?



No just see 2 in AB as well.


----------

